# Opera?



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

Who else likes opera?


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

I do not know the forms but i can handle it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

I enjoy modern and Nordic opera. Rock operas are awesome but thats not opera per say.


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

I was in Boston Lyric Opera a few years ago... La Bohem.


----------



## Zweihander (Dec 23, 2009)

Anything opera and classical I can dig. All I really listen to.


----------



## selkie (Dec 23, 2009)

Gight said:


> I was in Boston Lyric Opera a few years ago... La Bohem.




That's a good one. Not really my favorite, but everybody I know loves it. Probably because it's what "Rent" is based on.


I like the Magic Flute. O: It didn't drag on too long. And Das Rheingold, or anything by Wagner.


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

It was fun...


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, I like Operas, but I prefer balleys and usual plays really.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

cant stand it


----------



## Gogledd (Jan 5, 2010)

I love opera, form Akhnaten to Don Giovanni. My all-time favourite, though, is Bizet's Carmen.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a couple of songs I can tolerate...even enjoy, but for the most part, I don't really care too much for it.


----------

